# Common Interfce



## AdamDuran (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi all, this may be a silly question (and feel free to mock me if it is) but does anybody know if it is possible to receive Freeview HD by using the common interface slot in my TV? I don't really want a freeview box as its for my bedroom and the Mrs will moan about it looking messy!!

Thanks for any help.


----------

